# Barcelona Long-term Rental Housing Accepting Dogs



## Canadian with Labrador (May 16, 2014)

I have a large dog and I plan to be in Barcelona for at least three years doing a PhD (from September)


How far in advance do I need to start looking for a place to rent with a dog?
 Are there extra fees or charges for the damage deposit?
[*]What is the general sentiment towards dogs?
[/LIST]

I live in Oxford, UK (working on youth visa) and found moving here (from Canada) with my dog and finding a place quite challenging. Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Spain is a lot more "laid back" about dogs and rental property. I guess its cos they dont have as many soft furnishings and they do expect dogs to be outside alot more??? We had no problem renting with our dogs and we moved several times - altho they werent big dogs, there were three of them

Jo xxx


----------



## Canadian with Labrador (May 16, 2014)

Thank you, Jo!

That's a big relief. It seems that getting my dog permission to move from the UK to Spain (using the EU pet passport system) is a lot easier than having my own student visa processed! (Completely opposite to my experience moving from Canada to the UK)

Sapna


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

Agreed with Jojo, Spain is more laidback on this. Particularly in Barcelona a lot of people have dogs in their home I dont think you'd find it a problem looking for a house in the city.

I suggest u start looking for a house now (doesnt mean u have to finalise the deal soon) at least it will give u many ideas on what your budget should be. which area etc etc. If u can, best would be to visit the property before closing the deal to avoid disappointments. 

Initial deposit vary between 1.5 to 3 months (utilities, security & 1 month rent) depending on the agent/ owner (and your negotiation skills?). Some may even charge u agent's commission so u really need to be thorough dealing with these people (perhaps more reason to start now)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

anonserg said:


> Agreed with Jojo, Spain is more laidback on this. Particularly in Barcelona a lot of people have dogs in their home I dont think you'd find it a problem looking for a house in the city.
> 
> I suggest u start looking for a house now (doesnt mean u have to finalise the deal soon) at least it will give u many ideas on what your budget should be. which area etc etc. If u can, best would be to visit the property before closing the deal to avoid disappointments.
> 
> Initial deposit vary between 1.5 to 3 months (utilities, security & 1 month rent) depending on the agent/ owner (and your negotiation skills?). Some may even charge u agent's commission so u really need to be thorough dealing with these people (perhaps more reason to start now)


Agent's commission (finders fee) is quite understandable although many will tell you not to pay it - some one has to though!

With regard to the deposit (fianza), the law is quite clear on this - one month for unfurnished and two if it's furnished. This is all you SHOULD have to pay although some agents/landlords will try it on!


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Going off on a tangent slightly; it is quite the opposite story when trying to find rental accommodation in the UK when there are pets of any description or quantity in the equation. I have been trying to get back to the UK for the best part of two years but as a 'dog rescuer' currently with six its impossible. Even if I manage to rehome four of them and take back the two we came out with, no-one wants to know.... OH is in the UK in a one bedroomed flat and has one tiny little chihuahua cross that we rescued out here; this costs her an extra 50 quid a month on top of her rental and she is not permitted to leave the dog unattended at any time... her daughter lives in a Housing Association property and has just been informed that Mum isn't allowed to visit if she has the dog with her... Sorry about the thread drift...


----------

